# Mummy Quotes/Sayings



## BabyWright

I am after quotes about being a mummy, the love of a child etc... i am thinking of getting a nice quote tattooed on me, but unsure of what quote i want... pleased help!
i also want my son's name and dob somewhere but dont know where :/ any ideas would be much apreciated :)


----------



## kirsteen

Mothers hold their children's hands for a short while, but their hearts forever.


----------



## kirsteen

God could not be everywhere and therefore he made mothers.


----------



## beanzz

I have "children are the anchor that holds a mother to life" on my collarbone but another quote I liked was "9 months in my tummy, a lifetime in my heart" 

There's also "you came a little early but I'll love you a little longer" or something along those lines :)


----------



## Abby_

I really like, 
"No one else will ever know the strength of my love for you. After all, you're the only one who knows what my heart sounds like from the inside."


----------



## Kians_Mummy

a mothers love is unconditional, instuctial & forever
of all the rights of a women, the greatest is to be a mother

the two above are my favourite. I am getting the latter either across my shoulder beside my neck or on my forearm :)


----------



## x__amour

"A baby is God's opinion that the world should go on."
*Carl Sandburg​*
"Making the decision to have a child - it's momentous. It is to decide forever to have your heart go walking outside your body."
*Elizabeth Stone​*
"Babies are bits of star-dust blown from the hand of God. Lucky the woman who knows the pangs of birth for she has held a star.
*Larry Barretto​*


----------



## deenamathew

I like this quotes 

"The heart of a mother is a deep abyss at the bottom of which you will always find forgiveness."

All that I am or ever hope to be, I owe to my angel mother.

Here are few mother quotes which I have read they are nice https://www.momjunction.com/articles/top-100-quotes-mother_006643/


----------

